# Which Self Adhesive for Miami-Dade County is best?



## mpk1970 (Jul 17, 2017)

I live in Broward county but we follow the code from Miami Dade. I happen to be in the HVHZ (High Velocity, Hurricane Zone) in Broward so we have some backward ass thinking:

1. In order for me to get credit/reduction off my $600/mo Hurricane Insurance, the insurance companies require 1 of 2 options:

A. Self Adhesive to Decking
B. If no SA to decking, then at least 6 inch wide strips of SA across all Plywood seams

2. Miami Dade Code, requires at least #30 nailed to Decking, followed by approved cap sheet like #90 hot mop, or a Self-Adhesive

Yes, there is a conflict between what the insurance companies want vs. what the code is??

My roofer has never laid down SA before in 30 years, but has done 30/90 in his sleep. He open to doing SA.

*I've decided on SA after #43 ASTM basesheet.* I'm a little concerned in his lack of experience with laying down SA. 

The other option was 2 ply of #43, with SA over the 2ply in areas like Valleys, eaves, drip edge, flashings, etc..

I have done research, narrowed it down to the following:

-Atlas Weathermaster TU Ultra SE, 50 yr warr

- Tarco PS200HT, 30 yr warr

- CertainTeed Winterguard HT, 50 yrs warr

-Polystick TU Plus, 20 yrs warr

Has anybody had any experience with these 4 ? Any thoughts?

I know many people recommend Grace I&W, which I can still keep as option, but its a lot more than these products above and probably they all very good. 

Any other recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## mpk1970 (Jul 17, 2017)

Geez what a dead forum. disappointing.


----------

